# Tempted To Try......



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2013)

Cyclo-Cross again

After giving it up about 4 years ago, mainly due to shift pattern.

I think I might try a couple of forthcoming races, both are Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Association events


September 22nd; Thornes Park, Wakefield
October 6th; Temple Newsam, Leeds

The main reasons I gave it up were shift-patterns, & cost......being a parsimonious (tight-fisted?) Yorkshireman, & fell-running was a lot cheaper!!

But, at the moment, I have no planned races on those days, & have ridden both courses in the past quite a few times (preferred Newsam, when it was in Avenue Woods though - the Bullerthorpe Lane side)


I'll just have to dig the cross-bike out, & get practicing in the local woods


----------



## Howard (25 Jul 2013)

Good stuff. Could try single speed to reduce running costs?

The biggest cost I find is time - unless the race is local you spend pretty much a whole day but race for an hour.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2013)

do IT! doo IT! dooooo IT!


----------



## oldroadman (25 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> Good stuff. Could try single speed to reduce running costs?
> 
> The biggest cost I find is time - unless the race is local you spend pretty much a whole day but race for an hour.


 
Single speed on Yorkshire courses - are you mad .....


----------



## Howard (25 Jul 2013)

HTFU?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> Good stuff. Could try single speed to reduce running costs?
> 
> The biggest cost I find is time - unless the race is local you spend pretty much a whole day but race for an hour.


Single-speed???
I meant work by shifts, not gearing!

As for the two races I mentioned, both are close;
Thornes Park = 5miles
Temple Newsam = 8 miles 'ish'


----------

